
VAYU- Ultra secure cloud - vayudrive
http://vayudrive.com
======
technion

        script src="//localhost:35729/livereload.js"
    

I sense a product in very early development.

------
api
"We know your data security matters that is why go an extra mile to make sure
your data is fully protected from prying eyes. All your sensitive files are
secured with ultra secure triple DES 1344 encryption when at rest. When in
motion VAYU uses SSL and HTTPS protocols for ultra secure transmission."

3DES? Why not AES or Salsa20/ChaCha20 or some other modern algorithm?

Also loads of other questions: whose keys are used, where is
encryption/decryption performed, etc.

Sounds like just cloud storage with an encrypted drive on the server side but
where the server side keys are also stored by the cloud provider, which means
the encryption almost might as well not be there.

~~~
kup0
Especially if they're going to make claims like "Ultra Secure", it makes no
sense to use 3DES... while it's not completely broken, it's certainly not the
best option.

AES would be both faster and inherently more secure.

